# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  أحاديث عظيمة في فضل كظم الغيظ - للتأمل ..

## عادل آل موسى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله محمد .. أما بعد :
فإن كظم الغيظ من صفات المؤمنين التي أمتدحهم بها كما قال تعالى (الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنْ النَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ) و قال تعالى : ( وإذا ما غضبوا هم يغفرون ) ... و النصوص في هذا كثيرة  .. لكن ماهو جزاء من كظم غيظه ؟
تفكروا في هذه الأحاديث :
-عن معاذ بن أنس رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال (من كظم غيظا وهو قادر على أن ينفذه دعاه الله سبحانه على رؤوس الخلائق حتى يخيره من الحور العين ما شاء )
رواه أبو داود والترمذي وحسنه , و حسنه الألباني .
-و جاء في الحديث أن النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- قال (من كظم غيظا و لو شاء أن يمضيه أمضاه ملأ الله قلبه رضى يوم القيامة) أخرجه ابن أبي لدنيا في<قضاء الحوائج>عن ابن عمر و حسنه الألباني .
-و جاء في الحديث الآخر عن ابن عمر أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال (ما من جرعة أعظم
أجرا عند الله من جرعة غيظ كظمها عبد ابتغاء وجه الله) قال الألباني : أخرجه أحمد بإسنادين عنه ، أحدهما صحيح .
و الحديث عن كظم اغيظ و النصوص الواردة فيه.. وما إلى ذلك يطول ... لكني أحبت أن أذكر بعض النصوص الواردة في ذلك لأجل أن نتدبرها ونتأملها و نعمل بمقتضاها .. والله الموفق .
وتقبلوا تحية محبكم 
22/محرم/1429

----------


## إيمان الغامدي

جزاكم الله خيراً .. و بارك فيكم على هذه التذكرة ..

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا أخانا (عادل آل موسى) على التذكير .
ومن القصص الطريفة في باب كظم الغيظ ما رواه البيهقي في ((شعب الإيمان)) (8317) قال: أخبرنا أبو محمد بن يوسف، نا أبو بكر أحمد بن سعيد بن فرضخ العثماني ، نا طاهر بن يحيى الحسيني ، حدثني أبي ، حدثني شيخ من أهل اليمن قد أتت عليه بضع وسبعون سنة فيما أخبرني يقال له عبد الله بن محمد قال : سمعت عبد الرزاق يقول :
((جعلت جارية لعلي بن الحسين تسكب عليه الماء فتهيأ للصلاة فسقط الإبريق من يد الجارية على وجهه فشجه فرفع علي بن الحسين رأسه إليها فقالت الجارية : إن الله عز وجل يقول: {والكاظمين الغيظ} فقال لها : قد كظمت غيظي ، قالت : {والعافين عن الناس} فقال لها : قد عفا الله عنك قالت : {والله يحب المحسنين} قال اذهبي فأنت حرة)).

وهي وإن كانت لا تصح رواية إلا أنها من طرائف الباب .

----------


## عادل آل موسى

شكرا لكم على مروركم 
ودعواتكم ..و الإضافات المفيدة و المتتمة للموضوع ..

----------

